

Brain Cells Observed Summoning a Memory - gopalakrishnans
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/05/science/05brain.html

======
randomwalker
aargh.

i don't know if there's already an informal policy about this. i'm new here.
but if there isn't one, i'd suggest that if you post an nytimes link, at least
post a username/password from bugmenot in the comments. best would be to post
the google-affiliate version of the url that lets you not have to login. (i
don't remember how to do that.)

~~~
nsrivast
Let me summarize [every neuroscience article ever]:

\- the brain is very complicated

\- the feeling of control over one's thoughts is largely an illusion

\- through clever experiments we can make small steps in understanding

